# *****Save the date for Sunday August 24th, 2014********



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just wanted to get the word out there! Save the date for....
*
SOFTIN's 6th Annual Benefit All Car Show & Carnival!!
Sunday August 24th, 2014 at the Santa Maria Fairpark

Car Show, concert, pin up contest, Hop, sound off and Carnival. Help make this a success this year as children with special needs need your continued support!

flyer coming soon so watch for new post!

Thank you everyone who participated in this years event. It was a big success and you guys helped a lot of children this year. Thank you so much!!


*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, thanks to everyone that came out. We are posting our 2014 date in hopes that the date does not collide with any other shows. We would like to see 200 or more cars next year. Again, thanks to all.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I need picks of everyone's cars and bikesthat were at the show. So if you have a pic of your ride at SOFTIN's
Benefit car show this year, please post it so I can have
The kids pick out 10-12 rides for 2014 flyer! Again
Thank you everyone who participated


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Still need a couple more pics so I can put together this years flyer. I need about 3 more. Email them to me at [email protected]

Thanks!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Still need a couple more pics so I can put together this years flyer. I need about 3 more. Email them to me at [email protected] Thanks!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT for a good show! Date is saved!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I need one more pic from SOFTIN's 5th annual show to put on the flyer.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T:drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for SOFTIN....another BIG BIG BIG silly string fight jumping off.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Always a firme show, live music, and a cool pin up contest.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for SOFTIN....another BIG BIG BIG silly string fight jumping off.....


The kids will love it!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> The kids will love it!



:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

6th Annual.....thanks to you guys...:yes::yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 6th Annual.....thanks to you guys...:yes::yes:


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Always a firme show, live music, and a cool pin up contest.




Qvo to the gente...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT for SOFTIN....another BIG BIG BIG silly string fight jumping off.....



:wave:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Our 6th year....thanks to you guys...:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Our 6th year....thanks to you guys...:thumbsup:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

always a great show cant wait 6years strong like cholodj said that is wonderful to hear, give me a call Tiff when you get a chance


Atomic
Maxxed out Trophy 559 287 7640
best prices around!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> Just wanted to get the word out there! Save the date for....
> *
> SOFTIN's 6th Annual Benefit All Car Show & Carnival!!
> Sunday August 24th, 2014 at the Santa Maria Fairpark
> ...


HELLO TIFFANY....USO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

DTA97 said:


> always a great show cant wait 6years strong like cholodj said that is wonderful to hear, give me a call Tiff when you get a chance
> 
> 
> Atomic
> ...


I'll call you between 2AM and 2:30AM LOL! You've always been a lifesaver Atomic!! We love you!!



OGUSO805 said:


> HELLO TIFFANY....USO WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT...:thumbsup:


Woohoo! can't wait. Haven't seen you guys in a while!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> Just wanted to get the word out there! Save the date for....
> *
> SOFTIN's 6th Annual Benefit All Car Show & Carnival!!
> Sunday August 24th, 2014 at the Santa Maria Fairpark
> ...




Gonna be a lot of fun as always...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Wassup Tiff :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey you! Call me when you get a chance.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOFTIN said:


> Hey you! Call me when you get a chance.


his cell phone minutes run he might call you collect :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

EL RAIDER said:


> his cell phone minutes run he might call you collect :roflmao:


:rofl:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 1199786


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


japos 84 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

EL RAIDER said:


> his cell phone minutes run he might call you collect :roflmao:



I got plenty of money to buy minutes, you know why? Because I ALWAYS bet against the Raiders....ch Ching.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I got plenty of money to buy minutes, you know why? Because I ALWAYS bet against the Raiders....ch Ching.


I thought it was because all those donations you collect :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## raiderg12 (May 17, 2007)

T
T
T
:drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT Its coming up around the corner. INdoor spots are pre reg only. So if you need an indoor spot, they're first come first serve, better hurry up and get them in.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SOFTIN said:


> TTT Its coming up around the corner. INdoor spots are pre reg only. So if you need an indoor spot, they're first come first serve, better hurry up and get them in.




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected] or PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

hellborn said:


> can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected] or PM me.
> 
> Thank you.




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

hellborn said:


> can u please email my the application for vendors. at [email protected] or PM me.
> 
> Thank you.


sure can. I'll send it in the morning


----------



## hellborn (Oct 7, 2013)

Please send me a dm with vendor info. 

Thank you.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I just sent you a vendor sheet.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just right around the corner.......bring the kids out for a huge silly string fight...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Who is hopping at the car show?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Still vendor space available...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

We're hoping you all will help make this the biggest SOFTIN show to date......August 24th.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Couple vendor spots still open


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Roll call 

Sinful Pleasures c.c
Brown Sensations c.c
New Crowd c.c
Uso c.c 
High Rollers c.c
One life c.c

Who else is coming to support children with special needs?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> Roll call
> 
> Sinful Pleasures c.c
> Brown Sensations c.c
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Mad Bombers CC^^^


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ...SEE YOU THERE ! :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ...SEE YOU THERE ! :h5:


:thumbsup: thanks for the support Touchnof Style C.C!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HOP PAY OUTS

Young Hogg


Single street 250 and a crown.
Single modified 250 and a crown.
Double Street 250 and a crown.
Double modified 250 and a crown.
Radical. 500 and a crown.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Sinful Pleasures c.c
Brown Sensations c.c
New Crowd c.c
Uso c.c 
High Rollers c.c
One life c.c
Touch of style
Camaradas
SWIFT C.C


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Sinful Pleasures c.c
Brown Sensations c.c
New Crowd c.c
Uso c.c 
High Rollers c.c
One life c.c
Touch of style
Camaradas
SWIFT C.C
Mad Bombers


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SOFTIN INC. CAR SHOW AND HOP....GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY....ALL FOR THE KIDS! :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

OGUSO805 said:


> SOFTIN INC. CAR SHOW AND HOP....GOING DOWN THIS SUNDAY....ALL FOR THE KIDS! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 1381529


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Will be there...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Mr_Serna said:


> Will be there...


:thumbsup: thanks for the support!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Sinful Pleasures c.c
Brown Sensations c.c
New Crowd c.c
Uso c.c 
High Rollers c.c
One life c.c
Touch of style
Camaradas
SWIFT C.C
Mad Bombers
Severed Ties
Limited Car Club
Highway 101 Kings
Raiders cc


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

Great show will be there next year.....


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

any pics of the show??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Lowrod deuce said:


> any pics of the show??


Will be posting as soon as finish downloading. Sorry for the delay.....


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

WANA SAY THANKS TIFFANY FOR PUTTING THE SHOW ON , WE HAD A GOOD TIME & THE GRAND KIDS HAD A GOOD TIME ALSO , SEE YOU NEXT YEAR & KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW...SHOUT OUT TO TIFFANY FOR PUTTING THIS SHOW ON TO RAISE MONEY FOR THE KIDS...HOPEFULLY THERE WILL BE MORE CLUBS THAT WILL COME NEXT YEAR TO SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE...:thumbsup:...P.S. MAYBE NEXT YEAR YOU CAN START THE AWARDS A LITTLE EARLIER....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Any pics of the silly string fight?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for supporting SOFTIN, inc. 

Sinful Pleasures c.c
Brown Sensations c.c
New Crowd c.c
Uso c.c 
High Rollers c.c
One life c.c
Touch of style
Camaradas
SWIFT C.C
Mad Bombers
Severed Ties
Limited Car Club
Highway 101 Kings
Raiders cc
Latin Empire
Impression
Loyalty ones
Elegance
Showdown
Grupe
No Regrets

In spirit.......Baby Superman

I hope I didn't miss anyone. Next years show has been set for Sunday August 23, 2015 hope to see you there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

SOFTIN said:


> View attachment 1389362
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get these uploaded. I guess Im challenged


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Silly string fight!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------

